Ask HN: Which tech “currently under development only” you're most excited about? - superasn
======
WiseWeasel
Low-latency LEO satellite internet, so Comcast gets some viable competition
where I live.

------
superasn
For me personally its magicleap i guess, even after all the bad press and
delays. Also on the same line Intel's vaunt. Can't wait for these to be
accessible and try them out.

